

Ping Tunnel - Send TCP traffic over ICMP - nickb
http://www.cs.uit.no/~daniels/PingTunnel/

======
tlrobinson
Personally I prefer TCP/IP via bongo drums (<http://eagle.auc.ca:80/~dreid/>)
or carrier pigeons (<http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt?number=1149>).

